# Cool Tool for removing old Aluminum Window frames



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

While studying some how not to do replacement windows on the tube I ran across this. If you have ever done with a crowbar and flat bar you should be able to appreciate this.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcHWP4dLrpM window frame extractor video


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I cut the side jambs with a sawsall and pull it out with s flat bar and hammer. Quicker than he did.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Have both the large and small. 

The guys didn't care for them to be honest.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I can understand that. I have no intent to buy. I have only a few to do and I prefer to go a little slower and be in total control; masons are expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aluminum windows must be a regional thing. Not too many around here. At least not in the houses I've worked in. Older houses had steel casement windows or wood double hungs.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

1.) She is cute
2.) Don't need that tool
3.) New Window is to tight


----------

